# Red spots on toungue



## Külli Tõnisson (Oct 9, 2017)

Dear all, I am a new user here and would like to ask for some advice. My 11 weeks v girl has developed some sort of a rush on her toungue during the night. Red spots.. otherwise she is happy and normal and eating and playing around. I noticed it outside just now when I took a piece of trash out of her mouth. We go to vet on Friday, but I am very worried. Its 5 days away! Has anyone had a similar situation with a puppy?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you think it could just be from chewing on things?
My pups tried to chew anything they could get in their mouth.


----------



## Külli Tõnisson (Oct 9, 2017)

texasred said:


> Do you think it could just be from chewing on things?
> My pups tried to chew anything they could get in their mouth.


Many thanks for your reply. I was so afraid that it´s something horrible (don´t google "red spots on my dogs tongue":nerd). The vet said she has just hurt her tongue, we suspect it was the huge bone on the second picture she found in the park. She was active and cute as always and we did not see any changes otherwise (just the spots). By now they are gone, but she is still chewing anything she can find:wink still working on it. She is a big girl as well (12 weeks and 9.5kg) so always hungry! Thank you once again for the reply!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Glad to hear she's okay! It's really easy to overreact to anything that goes wrong when they're little. I definitely made some unnecessary vet appointments during the puppy stage.


----------



## Külli Tõnisson (Oct 9, 2017)

einspänner said:


> Glad to hear she's okay! It's really easy to overreact to anything that goes wrong when they're little. I definitely made some unnecessary vet appointments during the puppy stage.


Thank you! Our vet gave us his private number, so next time we can just call :smile


----------

